# trying to install new system



## WhiteSentra (Jun 10, 2010)

i recently just got a system(amp, two 10" subs, plus all wiring) but was curious on the back of the stereo i can not see where to plug in the wires to run this system just curious if anyone knows how to do this, its a 2010 sentra 2.0 base nothing special but i love it.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Use a line out converter to hook up your amp and tap into the rear speakers.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

yea like Faja said u need a adaptor its called a "Hilo adaptor" here check it out 
Installer.com - HILO


----------



## WhiteSentra (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks for the help i know what i'll be looking for next time i'm in town


----------



## RallyCV (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd suggest a Weissach brand adaptor - a littel less expansive.


----------



## WhiteSentra (Jun 10, 2010)

ok got the line output converter and now the question is how to install it as i have no clue which wire is negative and positive for my back speakers and i got the PAC Line output converter from a local Best Buy installation bay and it has three wires for each side a grey one a white and a brown??? any ideas on where to start?


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

Basically the five wires are Left speaker (+), Left Speaker (-), Ground, Right Speaker(+), Right Speaker (-). Read the manual to see which is which.

First of all, you want install your amp following instructions

Next you want to tap each of the speaker wires into the appropriate input for the HL Converter. It's better if you use the Left and Right sides to create the signal for the sub. Make sure you ground the HL Converter Ground wire. (You can probably combine this one with the amp ground cable. That's it really... Use the RCA outputs to connect the converter to the Amp and you're good to go. If your converter has any gain adjustments, look for another thread on how to set up your gains properly. :fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## WhiteSentra (Jun 10, 2010)

i figured thats what those were but the actual wiring to the speakers in the trunk are what i'm not sure about, i don't want to plug a positive wire into a negative wire and have it go boom in the wrong way...know where i can find a diagram for this?the wiring to the rear speakers are not labeled and its just a white plug that goes into the rear speakers, i just want to get it right and appreciate ya'lls help.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If you plug them the wrong way, the sound is just going to out of phase and sound distorted - you should be able to tell from just listening to them. Then plug the wires the other way and see if it sounds better or worse - you're not going to blow anything!!


----------



## WhiteSentra (Jun 10, 2010)

alrighty last question hopefully...do i have to use both back speakers or just one side??


----------

